# Error compiling Lang/Mono - libtool



## erickps (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello,

I'm on  9.0-RELEASE, 

I'm interested upgrade my mono port 2.10 to 4.2, so I up date my three port

```
portsnap fetch && portsnap update
```

also mono library dependencies are updated already, when i try to install mono, i get this error:

```
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/mono/work/mono-4.2.2/mono/cil'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/mono/work/mono-4.2.2/mono/cil'
Making install in metadata
gmake[2]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/lang/mono/work/mono-4.2.2/mono/metadata'
gmake[3]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/lang/mono/work/mono-4.2.2/mono/metadata'
 /bin/mkdir -p '/usr/ports/lang/mono/work/stage/usr/local/bin'
  ../../doltlibtool  --mode=install install  -m  pedump '/usr/ports/lang/mono/work/stage/usr/local/bin'
libtool: install: you must specify a destination
libtool: install: Try `libtool --help --mode=install' for more information.
Makefile:1229: recipe for target 'install-binPROGRAMS' failed
gmake[3]: *** [install-binPROGRAMS] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/mono/work/mono-4.2.2/mono/metadata'
Makefile:3687: recipe for target 'install-am' failed
gmake[2]: *** [install-am] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/mono/work/mono-4.2.2/mono/metadata'
Makefile:439: recipe for target 'install-recursive' failed
gmake[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/mono/work/mono-4.2.2/mono'
Makefile:516: recipe for target 'install-recursive' failed
gmake: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 2
```

my libtool is 2.4 version, gmake is 4.1 version,

This output command is not right, but I don't know what is wrong

```
doltlibtool  --mode=install install  -m  pedump '/usr/ports/lang/mono/work/stage/usr/local/bin'
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2016)

erickps said:


> I'm on  9.0-RELEASE,


FreeBSD 9.0 has been End-of-Life since March 2013 and is not supported any more. Upgrade to a supported version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

